# First Wii Mini exploit found



## altorn (Sep 11, 2019)

Wait... there's a Wii Mini??


----------



## Issac (Sep 11, 2019)

inb4 some fun comments.... (those who knows, knows)


----------



## skinnyBIGGS (Sep 11, 2019)

Omg this is EPIC. i love how the mini looks .. great job friend keep at it...love this site


----------



## Darklinkreturns (Sep 11, 2019)

Finally, I can hack those 50+ Wii Mini's I have laying around
*cough cough*


----------



## Essasetic (Sep 11, 2019)

I hope this leads into interesting developments. This is an interesting case as the Wii Mini has no SD Card slot, no online functionality and no GC backwards compatibility.


----------



## 8BitWonder (Sep 11, 2019)

I keep forgetting Wii Minis even exist.
Might consider grabbing one if homebrew can take off like it did on the standard models.


----------



## SkittleDash (Sep 11, 2019)

Neat! And... Please give it a decent name... Anything without the "Hax" It's sooooooo overused...


----------



## linuxares (Sep 11, 2019)

So even the Wii Mini's can get brickers now?


----------



## ClassyDragon (Sep 11, 2019)

Wow!! I just love the idea of cracking a system that has had all but the necessary openings removed. I've never even owned a Wii Mini but this is really amazing


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Sep 11, 2019)

Does a Raspberry Pi count as Linux? Cause I have one with wifi & bluetooth. (Though I'm not very good at using the raspberry pi OS, easier to use windows) Hopefully it can be used on android devices instead. I have a nvidia tablet and console.


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Sep 11, 2019)

Y E S


----------



## RattletraPM (Sep 11, 2019)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Does a Raspberry Pi count as Linux? Cause I have one with wifi & bluetooth. (Though I'm not very good at using the raspberry pi OS, easier to use windows) Hopefully it can be used on android devices instead. I have a nvidia tablet and console.


I don't have access to the source so I can't confirm for sure, but it's likely that'll do! You may have to compile it yourself tho


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Sep 11, 2019)

I really loved the design of the Wii Mini, I wanted to change my standard white Wii for one, but I found out it wasn't hacked, and that's as far as it went...
Until now


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Sep 11, 2019)

RattletraPM said:


> I don't have access to the source so I can't confirm for sure, but it's likely that'll do! You may have to compile it yourself tho


Compile? Sorry I have no clue what that means. I doubt is like some youtube epic fails compilation video. Cause I don't have software for that stuff.


----------



## Reynardine (Sep 11, 2019)

The Wii Mini always seemed so pointless to me. Now it may finally serve a purpose.

(And just in time for a wave of brick apps. Sorry, couldn't resist.)


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Sep 11, 2019)

SkittleDash said:


> Neat! And... Please give it a decent name... Anything without the "Hax" It's sooooooo overused...


BlueHax or ToothHax :^}


----------



## SkittleDash (Sep 11, 2019)

ShadowOne333 said:


> BlueHax or ToothHax :^}



None... lol


----------



## ItsKaitlyn03 (Sep 11, 2019)

You don't even tell anybody about DeadlyFoez's hard work?


----------



## Scarlet (Sep 11, 2019)

ctrninja said:


> You don't even tell anybody about DeadlyFoez's hard work?


Did Foez even achieve anything in the end? All I know is that he tried to do stuff and that he harassed and abused members of our staff. He isn't exactly somebody I think highly of at the best of times.


----------



## shanefromoz (Sep 11, 2019)

Where can you buy the Wii mini from?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 11, 2019)

ctrninja said:


> You don't even tell anybody about DeadlyFoez's hard work?


Transplanting a hacked NAND and such, while definitely interesting and a feat of it's own, doesn't really count as actually exploiting the console itself. I see no reason why he should be mentioned in this article in the first place as this is a full exploit that requires no hard modding or "tricks". 

On topic, that's neat. Shame the Wii Mini is (IMO) useless compared to just buying a used Wii, but this will be nice for those 10 people that have them lol.


----------



## Zhongtiao1 (Sep 11, 2019)

Darklinkreturns said:


> Finally, I can hack those 50+ Wii Mini's I have laying around
> *cough cough*



Want to share one? I wouldn't mind taking one


----------



## ScarletDreamz (Sep 11, 2019)

Great job on this!


----------



## banjo2 (Sep 11, 2019)

Amazing! Good work, Fullmetal5!


----------



## ItsKaitlyn03 (Sep 11, 2019)

Scarlet said:


> Did Foez even achieve anything in the end? All I know is that he tried to do stuff and that he harassed and abused members of our staff. He isn't exactly somebody I think highly of at the best of times.


Foez worked hard on trying to hack the Wii Mini, even though he didn't achieve anything in the end, I think he deserves some credit for his efforts (even if they were not much).

The reason for him "harassing" the staff is because Chary basically lied to him.


----------



## Scarlet (Sep 11, 2019)

ctrninja said:


> Foez worked hard on trying to hack the Wii Mini, even though he didn't achieve anything in the end, I think he deserves some credit for his efforts (even if they were not much).
> 
> The reason for him "harassing" the staff is because Chary basically lied to him.
> 
> View attachment 179190


I don't know most of the specifics here but the whole "she changed her last read to N/A" is a lie in itself. Chary's privacy settings have been set to always display N/A for read date for at least since I joined mag staff. The fact of it is, Chary is a busy person. She misses messages, even ones between friends. It's no excuse for harassment and abuse, end of.


----------



## ItsKaitlyn03 (Sep 11, 2019)

Scarlet said:


> I don't know most of the specifics here but the whole "she changed her last read to N/A" is a lie in itself. Chary's privacy settings have been set to always display N/A for read date for at least since I joined mag staff. The fact of it is, Chary is a busy person. She misses messages, even ones between friends. It's no excuse for harassment and abuse, end of.


Then why did she keep ignoring messages until the very last message he sent where she immediately responded?


----------



## momin (Sep 11, 2019)

Scene Award for this guy please!!


----------



## fvig2001 (Sep 11, 2019)

Too bad there's only one usb port, which limits what you can do with this.


----------



## Ryccardo (Sep 11, 2019)

shanefromoz said:


> Where can you buy the Wii mini from?


hmmm, pretty much everywhere you can find used consoles?



fvig2001 said:


> Too bad there's only one usb port, which limits what you can do with this.


Strictly speaking it does, but not that much for the average audience (you know what that means)


----------



## Chary (Sep 11, 2019)

ctrninja said:


> Then why did she keep ignoring messages until the very last message he sent where she immediately responded?


Okay. I totally expected Foez to open his yap because he went full psycho. But this is just lol-worthy.

Dude contacted me asking if he could have a front page post about his Wii mini adventures. I said it sounded interesting and he could send me a little summary of what he did so I could understand what the topic was. E3 came up mere days later, so I was already had my hands full and was on a plane to LA. Ended up not doing the post because I needed to cover E3, and was far too busy to read any PMs. I have no idea what he’s on about with the N/A thing. I never changed any settings lol. Could just be the inanity talking.

I took a week off to relax after E3, and he ended up contacting me with a frothing furious message about how I’d ruined his only chance of talking to his kids by not talking about the Wii Mini. ??? I owned up to saying I messed up by not posting it, but he already went full psychopath. No way was I going to go back and cover it after he’d gone nutso with screaming and name calling. Then a few random months later he sends like, 4 full drunken wacko ramblings about how much he wishes I would die in another hurricane. Yeah no. That kind of unstable psychotic reaction is disgusting behavior. Cutesy Wii mini soddering tricks or no.


----------



## cyn (Sep 11, 2019)

of course the same day i watch a video about the wii mini, an exploit is made big news.
what a weird coincidence.

for the people that own a wii mini, if there even are any, this is great.


----------



## ps3king1336 (Sep 11, 2019)

I wonder if the wii mini can be hacked "sometime later" to allow both GameCube discs and backups?


----------



## Maq47 (Sep 11, 2019)

SkittleDash said:


> Neat! And... Please give it a decent name... Anything without the "Hax" It's sooooooo overused...


How about 'BthPwn'?


----------



## Owenge (Sep 11, 2019)

Damn, bravo


----------



## Nerdtendo (Sep 11, 2019)

Chary said:


> Okay. I totally expected Foez to open his yap because he went full psycho. But this is just lol-worthy.
> 
> Dude contacted me asking if he could have a front page post about his Wii mini adventures. I said it sounded interesting and he could send me a little summary of what he did so I could understand what the topic was. E3 came up mere days later, so I was already had my hands full and was on a plane to LA. Ended up not doing the post because I needed to cover E3, and was far too busy to read any PMs. I have no idea what he’s on about with the N/A thing. I never changed any settings lol. Could just be the inanity talking.
> 
> ...


And this is why receipts are important


----------



## fadx (Sep 11, 2019)

Chary said:


> Okay. I totally expected Foez to open his yap because he went full psycho. But this is just lol-worthy.
> 
> Dude contacted me asking if he could have a front page post about his Wii mini adventures. I said it sounded interesting and he could send me a little summary of what he did so I could understand what the topic was. E3 came up mere days later, so I was already had my hands full and was on a plane to LA. Ended up not doing the post because I needed to cover E3, and was far too busy to read any PMs. I have no idea what he’s on about with the N/A thing. I never changed any settings lol. Could just be the inanity talking.
> 
> ...


Wow what a sad person, I hope some day he can realize that his actions are not appropriate and that it's not okay to take your frustration out on people like that.

Anyways on topic, this is great news. I wonder if this bluetooth exploit is relevant for any other devices, can't wait to see what comes.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Sep 11, 2019)

Weird... Some folks here were so adamant that nothing could be done. 

I don't own one, but it's nice to know that something is possible.


----------



## x65943 (Sep 11, 2019)

Just me or the Wii mini looks suspiciously like a big mac box


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Sep 11, 2019)

Holy shit, this is awesome. I know this may sound dumb, but would this exploit also work on RVL-001 or -101?


----------



## Ryccardo (Sep 12, 2019)

ps3king1336 said:


> I wonder if the wii mini can be hacked "sometime later" to allow both GameCube discs and backups?


There's a good chance the drive rejects GC discs in hardware - but no reason you couldn't run Nintendont on it (once a way to install custom channels is found, which is required to plant a title with AHBPROT enabled)



Memoir said:


> Some folks here were so adamant that nothing could be done.


To be fair, this was an out of the blue revelation (and as of today it's still vaporware, mind you), for a system where even the ultimate exploit ("if it accepts updates, you can bruteforce the key and sign one") wasn't even necessarily possible since nobody knows (afaik) if it's even user updateable via disc 

(then again, not many people begging for an exploit knew that just soldering in the SD slot wouldn't work, or even that the unmodified Wii doesn't support usb drives outside of IOS59, soooo....)



jeffyTheHomebrewer said:


> I know this may sound dumb, but would this exploit also work on RVL-001 or -101?


Most likely yes (the Wii Mini software is obviously derived from the regular Wii's, in particular bluetooth support is mostly compiled into every app rather than left to IOS) but some tweaks may be needed, 3DS userland payloads / 3DS soundhax / DSi memory pit style


----------



## jesus96 (Sep 12, 2019)

i mean its interesting but who has a wii mini? you can buy the original one with the GC retrocompatibility for 20$


----------



## zoogie (Sep 12, 2019)

x65943 said:


> Just me or the Wii mini looks suspiciously like a big mac box


Shhhh
Or the haxburgler will come along and swipe our Wii Minis.


jesus96 said:


> i mean its interesting but who has a wii mini? you can buy the original one with the GC retrocompatibility for 20$


Maybe soccer moms who don't know the difference between a good and bad Wii?
Who knows, but the fact is: millions of these things are in the wild and they should be hacked for the greater good.


----------



## Ryccardo (Sep 12, 2019)

jesus96 said:


> who has a wii mini?





cyn said:


> if there even are any


Plenty of them around, for a while they were THE tournament prize/mainstream "cheap but expensive" novelty gift like the nes classic more acclaimedly became


----------



## cyn (Sep 12, 2019)

Ryccardo said:


> Plenty of them around, for a while they were THE tournament prize/mainstream "cheap but expensive" novelty gift like the nes classic more acclaimedly became



i wouldn't really know, last time i cared about the wii mini is when club nintendo was shutting down and i used a program to generate wii mini serials to register for coins
(if this violates the rules to post about i can snip that last bit, someone just has to let me know)


----------



## FancyNintendoGamer567 (Sep 12, 2019)

@Ryccardo


> once a way to install custom channels is found


WAD Managers exist, like Wii Mod Lite. And yes, they support installing from USB.


----------



## Ryccardo (Sep 12, 2019)

FancyNintendoGamer567 said:


> @Ryccardo
> WAD Managers exist, like Wii Mod Lite. And yes, they support installing from USB.


But since there's no CIOS or other trucha-enabled one out of the factory (hopefully!), you can't install an unsigned channel without using AHBPROT... which in turn requires being run from a channel with the appropriate permission enabled, so either the hackmii installer works as-is, the Twiizers release their exploit (yeah sure), or it'll have to be independently cloned...


----------



## SonicRings (Sep 12, 2019)

Really hope a windows solution is also made. Though Wii minis are more costly than the og Wii so I can't see the Wii mini gaining any popularity anyway.


----------



## FancyNintendoGamer567 (Sep 12, 2019)

@Ryccardo If the HackMii Installer is small enough, I'd bet it can work with BlueHax.


----------



## Worldblender (Sep 12, 2019)

Darklinkreturns said:


> Finally, I can hack those 50+ Wii Mini's I have laying around
> *cough cough*


I'd like to have one of those 50 Wii Mini units if you're willing to sell or give some away.



fvig2001 said:


> Too bad there's only one usb port, which limits what you can do with this.


Couldn't we use USB hubs in order to add more USB ports? Or does the Wii lack drivers to support USB hubs in the first place?


----------



## FancyNintendoGamer567 (Sep 12, 2019)

@Worldblender


Spoiler: ...



Interesting combination for a PFP.


----------



## Darklinkreturns (Sep 12, 2019)

Worldblender said:


> I'd like to have one of those 50 Wii Mini units if you're willing to sell or give some away



I don't actually have any, I was making a joke about the wii mini club nintendo exploit


----------



## TheCyberQuake (Sep 12, 2019)

So am I correct assuming it will install homebrew channel and still be able to load homebrew via the USB? I'm really hoping it won't require you to use the bluetooth exploit every time you want to use homebrew. And I don't even own the system (though I might buy one for cheap now lol)


----------



## raxadian (Sep 12, 2019)

While this is nice for the people who still have this brick, lack of SD card slot and Internet really limits things you can do with this ugly console.

One wonders what the heck Nintendo was thinking since lack of Internet means you couldn't use Wiiware on this stupid brick. 

Only worse was the GBA mini.


----------



## Viri (Sep 12, 2019)

Shit, I might buy a Wii mini for fun. I always thought the Wii mini looked really cool.


----------



## Kwyjor (Sep 12, 2019)

The other major drawback to the Wii Mini is that component cables won't work with it – it's composite-only.  (Then again, it seems some people actually prefer the fuzziness that composite provides to the Wii's lower-resolution graphics.)



Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Does a Raspberry Pi count as Linux? Cause I have one with wifi & bluetooth. (Though I'm not very good at using the raspberry pi OS, easier to use windows)


For something like this you can probably run Linux from a virtual machine like VMware or VirtualBox without having to make major changes to your Windows PC – though even without having to make such major changes, Linux can definitely still be difficult.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Sep 12, 2019)

Kwyjor said:


> For something like this you can probably run Linux from a virtual machine like VMware or VirtualBox without having to make major changes to your Windows PC – though even without having to make such major changes, Linux can definitely still be difficult.


I didn't know about other OS emulation. I only though that was some console homebrew thing like on ps3 back in 2008 

Still I never used linux so I don't know much about it except i guess... a penguin is the mascot?


----------



## Worldblender (Sep 12, 2019)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Still I never used linux so I don't know much about it except i guess... a penguin is the mascot?


Yes, you're correct. A penguin is the mascot of the Linux kernel, and he is named Tux (He even appears in my avatar! The graphic is from http://supertuxproject.org/ (SuperTux), a FOSS 2D jump 'n run sidescroller featuring that mascot).


----------



## BraveDragonWolf (Sep 12, 2019)

Forgot this thing even existed...


----------



## emmanu888 (Sep 12, 2019)

If its targeting Linux then maybe there's a chance any Android phone could be used to send the payload?


----------



## Boured (Sep 12, 2019)

Finally some love for the smol boi.

Wonder if Nintendon't would give it GC support. Pretty sure you could install MIOS and BC if needed.


----------



## eriol33 (Sep 12, 2019)

Wow this is so cool. I honestly like the simple design, but after reading it's basically dumbed down version, it looks like a dumb anime girl.


----------



## CaveStoryKing64 (Sep 12, 2019)

Thanks for making this post! I'm the owner of the discord server, and also made this reddit post.  The server has been around since November 2017, so I've been waiting for almost 2 years for this moment to happen. When FullMetal announced that he got ACE on the Wii Mini I was excited as hell, and still am.  Secondly, thank you to DeadlyFoez! While his contributions didn't end up leading to this particular exploit, and we already knew that the SD and Internet IOSes were removed thanks to the people at bitbuilt who soldered on these additions to the Mini, he still did something amazing: this was the first time anyone had successfully done a Hollywood transplant. This allowed him to use Wii hardware on Wii Mini software. This told us some things that they removed in software (as I said before, some people had done similar things before in bitbuilt, but these were individual Wii components soldered to the mini. DeadlyFoez went a step further, and transplanted the entire NAND chip and Hollywood package onto a standard edition Wii.)  (He also put a Wii's NAND on a mini, just for fun )

Secondly, this is absolutely amazing, even if you don't own a mini and don't care. For one, I'm excited to see what board trims, homebrew made specifically for the mini, etc. are made as a result of this. The idea of visiting the Wii Shop Channel (even though most of its functionality has been taken away) or playing games on wiimmfi on a console never meant to go online sounds pretty fun to me. It'll also help out a lot of people who were mad that, since the SD card slot was removed, they can't get their saves off the console after getting the standard wii model. Once this exploit releases, they will be able to. Most exciting of all though is that once this releases, we will finally get an unencrypted Wii Mini NAND dump, one of the major holy grails of wii content!

If you want more info, look at the pins in the discord, or these screenshots:














Some people were asking questions like "can i play gamecube games, what about the fact that there's only 1 usb port, etc." I'll try my best to answer them.

GameCube games:
You can still play GameCube games on the mini without any software modifications because MIOS/BC was never removed. The disc drive just can't read gamecube games. You can replace the disc drive with a drivechip or standard wii disc drive (although it wont fit in the case if you do this) to play gamecube games. Nintendont will be much more convenient though.

Hardware:
Traces exist for the second USB port, GC pads 1 and 4, and GC memory. Those can all be soldered back on and will still work since they were never removed in software. There's not much of a reason to solder the second USB port back on though, as the Wii works with USB hubs. SD Card and WiFi chip traces also exist, but these wont work without softmodding the console as the SD and Internet IOSes were completely removed. (The reason the Internet IOSes were completely removed so you couldn't even use the USB LAN Adapter is because the Wii can only load one IOS at a time, and if it fails to load anything it can't skip it, so if it has the Internet IOS but no WiFi chip or LAN Adapter inserted, it'll boot to a black screen, and appear to be "bricked." Blame broadon for being stupid.)

The Wii Mini sucks! True... if you don't look at the low pricetag! It was only $100 bucks, and included a red Wiimote + Nunchuck, and Mario Kart Wii. Brand new, that Wiimote + Nunchuck + $60 game deal was worth 100 bucks on it's own, making the console essentially a free bonus! It also looks really cool, and personally, I love toploading design.


TLR:

This is fucking awesome, can't wait to mod my mini, and to get an unencrypted nand dump!


EDIT: This should also be compatible with all other Wii models, including vWii. People will have yet another exploit option to choose from.


----------



## chrisrlink (Sep 12, 2019)

well seeing as the wii is dead i doubt nintendo will even bother with a 2 gen old system even security updates for the Wii U pretty much stopped


----------



## GoldenBullet (Sep 12, 2019)

And the prices for a wii mini skyrocket on reseller sites


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Sep 12, 2019)

Watch Nintendo get confused af at the sudden wii mini sales spike


----------



## hug0-a7x (Sep 12, 2019)

DSi and now Wii Mini. Awesome.


----------



## Jayro (Sep 12, 2019)

I'm impressed. I'll be really upset though if they waste this perfect opportunity to call it BluestHAX. (Bluetooth stacks, a play on words)


----------



## osaka35 (Sep 12, 2019)

nice!

fun fact, the board for wii mini is a bit smaller than it seems. for some reason, nintendo decided they needed to add a lot of empty space and plastic to the wii mini. I guess they didn't want it to be too mini? or could be for stabilization of the disc drive. not sure.

this will be fun! always good news when we can add functionality.


----------



## doctordoom (Sep 12, 2019)

They made mini Wiis? I never knew. I like my big Wii anyways. Size matters, lol


----------



## KonamiKitten (Sep 12, 2019)

Since it has no name yet, I think Blue Sea would be a good name for the exploit! Also, I am so surprised by someone making a Wii Mini exploit!


----------



## Hells Malice (Sep 12, 2019)

Chary said:


> Okay. I totally expected Foez to open his yap because he went full psycho. But this is just lol-worthy.
> 
> Dude contacted me asking if he could have a front page post about his Wii mini adventures. I said it sounded interesting and he could send me a little summary of what he did so I could understand what the topic was. E3 came up mere days later, so I was already had my hands full and was on a plane to LA. Ended up not doing the post because I needed to cover E3, and was far too busy to read any PMs. I have no idea what he’s on about with the N/A thing. I never changed any settings lol. Could just be the inanity talking.
> 
> ...



I love that the idiot you replied to tried soo hard to defend Foez and then you just destroyed him beyond space and time and he's now nowhere to be seen.

Also...yay?... Did anyone actually need a Wii mini exploit at this point? I'll never see the purpose tbh.


----------



## Paolosworld (Sep 12, 2019)

FIRST PERSON TO BRICK THEIR WII MINI GETS A FOLLOW


----------



## KonamiKitten (Sep 12, 2019)

Paolosworld said:


> FIRST PERSON TO BRICK THEIR WII MINI GETS A FOLLOW


I don't have a Wii Mini...


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Sep 12, 2019)

interesting news all around.


----------



## xdarkmario (Sep 12, 2019)

ShadowOne333 said:


> BlueHax or ToothHax :^}


it will be called "TheExploitThatAllowedModificationsOnTheOtherwiseThoughtToBeUnHackableNintendoWiiMini" or (TETAMOTOTTBUHNWM) for short


----------



## KonamiKitten (Sep 12, 2019)

xdarkmario said:


> it will be called "TheExploitThatAllowedModificationsOnTheOtherwiseThoughtToBeUnHackableNintendoWiiMini" or (TETAMOTOTTBUHNWM) for short


I think Blue Sea (my idea) is easier to say, but your idea is weird, but interesting.


----------



## MrCokeacola (Sep 12, 2019)

I would go out right now and panic buy, if only the Wii Mini could output something better than 480i.


----------



## CMDreamer (Sep 12, 2019)

So then Bluetooth and Linux... mmhh ok... _*Android*_ someone?

Would like to see the source code.


----------



## loler55 (Sep 12, 2019)

i have buyed a wii mini years ago and then i see what i buyed a wii without internet or hax

i bring it back next day naturaly without the wiimote included



here in germany we can buy a normal used wii for 20 euros thats so cheap that i think hacking the wii mini is a waste of time or buying it .
or anyone here get a wii mini cheaper then 20 euros?

alone the lanadapter cost more....


a waste of bluetoothenergy


----------



## KonamiKitten (Sep 12, 2019)

CMDreamer said:


> So then Bluetooth and Linux... mmhh ok... _*Android*_ someone?
> 
> Would like to see the source code.


It doesn't have a public release yet. So I cannot give the source code since i'm a lazy dummy bamboozle-head weeaboo.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Sep 12, 2019)

The Chad Hackers DESTROY the Fortress of "Security" the Virgin Nintendo tried to instill into the Wii Mini with CRAFTINESS, BLUETOOTH, FACTS, LOGIC, and COMMON SENSE!


----------



## Moon164 (Sep 12, 2019)

That would be amazing a few years ago, the Wii Mini in 2014 was extremely cheap (only $ 99 and still came with the Wii Remote Plus and Mario Kart Wii, here in Brazil it was cheaper to buy the Wii Mini than these two things yet. more because at that time the dollar was not that expensive here).

Still, it's good to see that now all versions of Wii are hackable.


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Sep 12, 2019)

I totally adore the look of the Wii Mini, but the lack of internet access, and lack of hacks for it was what kept me from buying one.

But even though one of those barriers is (almost) gone, I'm already pretty invested in my regular 'ol white Wii, so I can't see myself picking one up and modding it unless it just sorta.. falls into my lap.


----------



## Moon164 (Sep 12, 2019)

Maybe you can make the Wii Mini compatible with the Wii Lan Adapter and install the Wii Ware/Virtual Console games on it now?


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Sep 12, 2019)

SkittleDash said:


> Neat! And... Please give it a decent name... Anything without the "Hax" It's sooooooo overused...



I sort of miss the old iPhone jailbreak tool names, like "RedSn0w", "Greenpois0n", "Limera1n".. Maybe something along those lines?


----------



## KonamiKitten (Sep 12, 2019)

StrayGuitarist said:


> I sort of miss the old iPhone jailbreak tool names, like "RedSn0w", "Greenpois0n", "Limera1n".. Maybe something along those lines?


Blues3a? (I used my idea but added 3 in it!)


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Sep 12, 2019)

KonamiKitten said:


> Blues3a? (I used my idea but added 3 in it!)



Hey, "BlueS3a" has a nice ring to it. I feel like "DeepBlue" could work, too.


----------



## KonamiKitten (Sep 12, 2019)

StrayGuitarist said:


> Hey, "BlueS3a" has a nice ring to it. I feel like "DeepBlue" could work, too.


DeepBlue sounds alot better, I think it matches well since the exploit is related to Bluetooth. And the exploit... I dunno, is it like deep in the roots of the Wii Mini?


----------



## Mythical (Sep 12, 2019)

StrayGuitarist said:


> Hey, "BlueS3a" has a nice ring to it. I feel like "DeepBlue" could work, too.


Deepblue is already a chess computer iirc


----------



## Shubshub (Sep 12, 2019)

If it all works out great then the Wii Mini could become the preferred way to play Wii Games.


----------



## KonamiKitten (Sep 12, 2019)

MythicalData said:


> Deepblue is already a chess computer iirc


Whoops, I guess, hmm...

Maybe.. MizuOcean? (Mizu "
水"
means water in japanese.)


----------



## HarveyHouston (Sep 12, 2019)

This. Is. AWESOME! I knew it could happen eventually, if someone worked on it hard enough. Interesting that it's a Bluetooth hack; this exploit probably would work with _all_ Wiis perhaps even the Wii U.


----------



## Bimmel (Sep 12, 2019)

Chary said:


> Okay. I totally expected Foez to open his yap because he went full psycho. But this is just lol-worthy.
> 
> Dude contacted me asking if he could have a front page post about his Wii mini adventures. I said it sounded interesting and he could send me a little summary of what he did so I could understand what the topic was. E3 came up mere days later, so I was already had my hands full and was on a plane to LA. Ended up not doing the post because I needed to cover E3, and was far too busy to read any PMs. I have no idea what he’s on about with the N/A thing. I never changed any settings lol. Could just be the inanity talking.
> 
> ...


There was a new word in his message I didn't know the meaning of. He kept repeating it in almost every sentence. Looked the word up. Now I wish I didn't.

I'm sorry you had to receive such a message.


----------



## ertaboy356b (Sep 12, 2019)

to honor the mighty broadcom, let's name it BroadcomHax! lol


----------



## NoNAND (Sep 12, 2019)

I guess there is light at the end of the tunnel. I'm impressed, it's nothing short of amazing how they managed to pull this off.
Good thing those dusty abandoned Wii minis serve a purpose on the homebrew side of things.



altorn said:


> Wait... there's a Wii Mini??


Hah, that's a good one!



Issac said:


> inb4 some fun comments.... (those who knows, knows)


inb4 someone crosses the line with those jokes and gets a warning.


----------



## KonamiKitten (Sep 12, 2019)

ertaboy356b said:


> to honor the mighty broadcom, let's name it BroadcomHax! lol


BlueS3A sounds better since it is associated with the fact bluehax has Bluetooth capabilities, Broadcom had nothing to do with this at all.


----------



## eyeliner (Sep 12, 2019)

Hack the thing and make it portable. It has the potential to become a massive toy for enthusiasts.

The Wii Mini looks great, and now has has a boost in popularity because of the hack and portabilization potential.

I'd get one just for it.


----------



## Dogson (Sep 12, 2019)

My question now is, can it be modded to give out component or RGB scart video signals? One of the systems biggest flaws.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Sep 12, 2019)

Chary said:


> Okay. I totally expected Foez to open his yap because he went full psycho. But this is just lol-worthy.
> 
> Dude contacted me asking if he could have a front page post about his Wii mini adventures. I said it sounded interesting and he could send me a little summary of what he did so I could understand what the topic was. E3 came up mere days later, so I was already had my hands full and was on a plane to LA. Ended up not doing the post because I needed to cover E3, and was far too busy to read any PMs. I have no idea what he’s on about with the N/A thing. I never changed any settings lol. Could just be the inanity talking.
> 
> ...





*Norio Wakamoto voice impression* Props to you for going full ProJared with those allegations, girl!  *Norio Wakamoto voice impression off because his English would be like Terry's most likely* It's weird because I remember seeing his blog post a year or however long ago it was about hacking the Wii Mini, and never heard anything again about it. The fact that he was concerned about going public with this shit though makes me doubt whatever he had up his sleeves, especially when he starts throwing the accusations all over the place! I don't get why he couldn't go to one of the other contributors on the site to get his "feat" published, let alone the other sites with any traffic relating to emulation and homebrew worth a damn! And personal insults are always nice to deal with, especially when you have more notifications than I'd ever want, that's for sure!


----------



## Ryccardo (Sep 12, 2019)

Dogson said:


> My question now is, can it be modded to give out component or RGB scart video signals? One of the systems biggest flaws.


Probably, if you replace the video encoder chip with that from a "full" Wii's



raxadian said:


> One wonders what the heck Nintendo was thinking since lack of Internet means you couldn't use Wiiware on this stupid brick.


Exactly what it's advertised to do - an inexpensive (at full retail price compared to a regular horizontal Wii) machine to play Wii discs!


----------



## smf (Sep 12, 2019)

Shubshub said:


> If it all works out great then the Wii Mini could become the preferred way to play Wii Games.



No, it really couldn't.


----------



## Taleweaver (Sep 12, 2019)

It's interesting news. But I really wonder whom this is for.

The very first badge of wii's had a sort of optical drive that would allow to read backup disks. Other than that, the later bunch (including the ones in non-grey'ish colors) were roughly identical. They shipped with different firmwares, but unlike other companies, exploits were found so quickly that (in the latter days) you almost had to explicitly WANT to brick your wii to pull it off.

The wii mini was released at the very, very end of the wii life cycle. The wiiu was already announced and have backward compatibility, and with the success that the wii was, those little things were pretty quickly competing with wii owners who ditched their console in favor of a wiiu (or because they got tired of it).

Sure, the thing was cheaper than a new wii, but only one USB port, no SD card, no freaking internet and not even component output were...pretty serious disadvantages. Honestly: the only people I would ever see buying such a thing are the sort of soccer moms who have no idea about anything but buy it purely on its price and looks (which, admittedly, looks pretty slick).

I honestly can't remember a single person saying that exploits "couldn't be done". It's just that there was zero interest in it, for the reasons outlined above.
Yes, I remember Deadlyfoez as well, gauging for interest. There was none. I had no idea about the drama behind the scenes, but even so...even if it was huge-ass frontpage news with neon letters and glitters all around, it still wouldn't have garnered any results whatsoever.


...which reminds me: the reason that I find it interesting is more in the sense that it means that normal wiis with broken SD-cards could, at least hypothetically, also be hacked with this method.


----------



## Shubshub (Sep 12, 2019)

smf said:


> No, it really couldn't.


If it gets everything the wii can do via hacking (Including Online) Then yeah it would.


----------



## smf (Sep 12, 2019)

Shubshub said:


> If it gets everything the wii can do via hacking (Including Online) Then yeah it would.



Wii Mini and a wifi dongle plus a hub, usb to sd adapter, will be more expensive than buying a Wii.

Even then the missing component video is a major issue. Unless they just disabled it in software, which I kinda doubt

How will that be *preferred*?


----------



## Ryccardo (Sep 12, 2019)

Taleweaver said:


> but only one USB port, no SD card, no freaking internet and not even component output were...pretty serious disadvantages.


Kids and seniors, people in the caravan or second home don't care about those things 
One port is one more than needed for the vast majority of games, nintendo only loves restricting people's right to save backups, removing wifi was a fairly obvious cost cutting target and so probably was removing most video outputs (all provided by a custom chip now with less internals)



Taleweaver said:


> the reason that I find it interesting is more in the sense that it means that normal wiis with broken SD-cards could, at least hypothetically, also be hacked with this method.


Well, if you're thinking the "regular Wiis had all of this and more for years" way, might as well have used str2hax  (or you know, fixed the actual problem by replacing the slot)


----------



## Taleweaver (Sep 12, 2019)

Ryccardo said:


> Kids and seniors, people in the caravan or second home don't care about those things
> One port is one more than needed for the vast majority of games, nintendo only loves restricting people's right to save backups, removing wifi was a fairly obvious cost cutting target and so probably was removing most video outputs (all provided by a custom chip now with less internals)


I know all that: hardly any games used 2 USB ports (if there even were any  ), the online stuff never caught on and though the quality is miles better with component, it's not like the default connectors are unplayable. But still: everyone and their dog already had a wii, and those whose device ended up broken could find a secondhand one dirt cheap (or had a reason to get a wiiu...if they HAD to go with nintendo again). Saying "kids and elderly" isn't really a convincing answer to me.


----------



## retrofan_k (Sep 12, 2019)

Ordered a boxed complete Wii Mini today for the fun of it when a release does happen.


----------



## Ryccardo (Sep 12, 2019)

Taleweaver said:


> But still: everyone and their dog already had a wii, and those whose device ended up broken could find a secondhand one dirt cheap


You don't gift people used stuff you bought cheap, k? 
Yes, it wasn't something that most console users bought - it was more of an option for tournaments, relatives, etc to be cheapskates (for a respectable 2/3rds of the official price) while still offering a reputable-name product (with that _cool new design_ too!)

And yes, there's an uncomfortably large amount of people who hate buying used && compare products almost only on price...


----------



## DjoeN (Sep 12, 2019)

Just call it WiiMiniHax clear and straight to the point


----------



## linuxares (Sep 12, 2019)

I'm just curious if an external DVD reader could get the mini to be able to read disc's. Probably require a few cios then


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 12, 2019)

I'd like to have a Wii Mini to experiment on.
But it'll end up gathering dust anyway :c


----------



## altorn (Sep 12, 2019)

Funny thing: I *really *didn't know there was a Wii Mini. lol


----------



## Issac (Sep 12, 2019)

linuxares said:


> I'm just curious if an external DVD reader could get the mini to be able to read disc's. Probably require a few cios then


What? Why would you need an external DVD reader to read discs?


----------



## linuxares (Sep 12, 2019)

Issac said:


> What? Why would you need an external DVD reader to read discs?


Hmm didn't it not have a disc drive?


----------



## Issac (Sep 12, 2019)

linuxares said:


> Hmm didn't it not have a disc drive?


Of course it has a disc drive  Otherwise you'd only be able to play WiiWare games, more or less xD except it didn't have internet....


----------



## Draxikor (Sep 12, 2019)

Just composite, no online no GC compatibility.... Why waste efforts to make hackeable this cheap revision?


----------



## Ryccardo (Sep 12, 2019)

Draxikor said:


> Just composite, no online no GC compatibility.... Why waste efforts to make hackeable this cheap revision?


Why contribute to e-waste by not using hardware that's already out at the peak of its potential?


----------



## raxadian (Sep 12, 2019)

Ryccardo said:


> Probably, if you replace the video encoder chip with that from a "full" Wii's
> 
> 
> Exactly what it's advertised to do - an inexpensive (at full retail price compared to a regular horizontal Wii) machine to play Wii discs!



Funny enough, in some parts of the world it was actually more expensive because it was "new" and included a game. While the old white Wii was on sale. And even in places were it wasn't an used white Wii cost way less.


----------



## legoinventeor (Sep 12, 2019)

Totally forgot about this thing


----------



## Stealphie (Sep 12, 2019)

how tf


----------



## CrossOut (Sep 12, 2019)

I bet that there will be an update from Nintendo to address this much like there has been 2 offcial framware updates for Vita even though it is a dead system here in the western world.


----------



## banjo2 (Sep 12, 2019)

CrossOut said:


> I bet that there will be an update from Nintendo to address this much like there has been 2 offcial framware updates for Vita even though it is a dead system here in the western world.


No Internet connection though


----------



## raxadian (Sep 12, 2019)

CrossOut said:


> I bet that there will be an update from Nintendo to address this much like there has been 2 offcial framware updates for Vita even though it is a dead system here in the western world.



Since the console can't use Internet, the only way for Nintendo to update it would be to release a game disk that does it. But both the Wii and DS network died un 2014 so why would they bother?


----------



## retrofan_k (Sep 12, 2019)

Draxikor said:


> Just composite, no online no GC compatibility.... Why waste efforts to make hackeable this cheap revision?



Well, once the exploit is public an Internet IOS install and GC support will be available for it hopefully.


----------



## CrossOut (Sep 12, 2019)

banjo2 said:


> No Internet connection though





raxadian said:


> Since the console can't use Internet, the only way for Nintendo to update it would be to release a game disk that does it. But both the Wii and DS network died un 2014 so why would they bother?



I had no clue that it has gone offline altogether hahaa. Perhaps this will be the only hack that wont ever get a patch if thats the case then?


----------



## TheZander (Sep 12, 2019)

Nintendo should hang it up now. There's no way to come back from this. Everyone in the 'just dance' and ''penguins of madagascar' discord servers is relishing about not needing to buy the new games next year so i doubt Nintendo will be able to keep their doors open. Congrats hackers and all you end users who like to "not be locked out of a device that Iiiiii paid for, blah blah"


----------



## raxadian (Sep 12, 2019)

CrossOut said:


> I had no clue that it has gone offline altogether hahaa. Perhaps this will be the only hack that wont ever get a patch if thats the case then?



The DSi isn't getting more updates too.


----------



## Draxikor (Sep 12, 2019)

@retrofan_k Well i mean the GC ports like controllers and MC


----------



## Ryccardo (Sep 12, 2019)

Draxikor said:


> @retrofan_k Well i mean the GC ports like controllers and MC


You can install them if you want and are skilled enough  (just like on an horizontal wii)


----------



## N7Kopper (Sep 12, 2019)

retrofan_k said:


> Well, once the exploit is public an Internet IOS install and GC support will be available for it hopefully.


Native GCN support on the mini is a hardware issue, not software. MIOS and all the rest of it are there, but the drive rejects GCN discs and the ports and memory card slots aren't soldered to the board. Getting Nintendont to work (since it does literally the exact _opposite_ of backwards compatibility in providing a compatibility layer to make GameCube games _forwards _compatible with the Wii) would just be a matter of installing a custom channel (the Homebrew Channel) with AHBPROT disabled - the mini already uses IOS 58 (Unless I'm so wrong that I may as well burn my power user hat), has a USB port, and Bluetooth support.

The Internet IOS would be better off modded to prevent it from crashing if no USB Ethernet adapter or internal Wi-Fi radio is detected - Nintendo being too _lazy_ to do that is why the mini has no Internet at all out of the box. Ironic, because that's the only thing I can think of as to why it would have a USB port at all. The only games that use it are either online-only, store DLC there, or attach a Wii Speak, itself online-only.


----------



## Draxikor (Sep 12, 2019)

@Ryccardo You have all the answers right? Let's be practical how many money and time would require to add the GC ports, RGB or Component output and hypothetically speaking an online adapter? IT would be less expensive and faster to buy a first generation Wii don't you think so?


----------



## GerbilSoft (Sep 12, 2019)

N7Kopper said:


> The Internet IOS would be better off modded to prevent it from crashing if no USB Ethernet adapter or internal Wi-Fi radio is detected - Nintendo being too _lazy_ to do that is why the mini has no Internet at all out of the box. Ironic, because that's the only thing I can think of as to why it would have a USB port at all. The only games that use it are either online-only, store DLC there, or attach a Wii Speak, itself online-only.



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Your_Shape

"Your Shape", a game released by Ubisoft in 2009. It included a USB 2.0 camera, hence the need for a USB port on the Wii Mini. (And, interestingly enough, this is the only retail title I know of that actually uses IOS58.)

The USB port is also used for USB microphones in various music games.


----------



## Ryccardo (Sep 12, 2019)

Draxikor said:


> how many money and time would require to add the GC ports, RGB or Component output and hypothetically speaking an online adapter?


"Free" since "everyone already owns a regular Wii" for parts  , about 30 minutes to half a day depending on SMD working skills


Draxikor said:


> IT would be less expensive and faster to buy a first generation Wii don't you think so?


Sure, but where's the fun in that?


----------



## Draxikor (Sep 12, 2019)

Ryccardo said:


> "Free" since "everyone already owns a regular Wii" for parts  , about 30 minutes to half a day depending on SMD working skills
> 
> Sure, but where's the fun in that?


That's the thing not everyone know how to install mods so how much money those people have to expend to get it installed? I understand what you're talking about, i want the next year to take a course in electronics to install mods but from a gamer perspective is not worth it considering the alternative.


----------



## Xalusc (Sep 12, 2019)

Darklinkreturns said:


> Finally, I can hack those 50+ Wii Mini's I have laying around
> *cough cough*


Ah yes, the good old days of Nlub Cintendo


----------



## raxadian (Sep 12, 2019)

Draxikor said:


> @Ryccardo You have all the answers right? Let's be practical how many money and time would require to add the GC ports, RGB or Component output and hypothetically speaking an online adapter? IT would be less expensive and faster to buy a first generation Wii don't you think so?



Some People will still do it instead of getting an used White Wii because NERDS!


----------



## Idontknowwhattoputhere (Sep 12, 2019)

how do wii hack this? /sarcasam


----------



## TheSpearGuy (Sep 12, 2019)

Awsome news 
But kinda useless since the normal Wii is cheaper and easier to find.


----------



## Hozu (Sep 12, 2019)

ShadowOne333 said:


> BlueHax or ToothHax :^}



Ah come on, all Wii and Wii U hack and app names need to have that "ii" in it. So TiithHax.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Sep 12, 2019)

Hozu said:


> Ah come on, all Wii and Wii U hack and app names need to have that "ii" in it. So TiithHax.


That's more likely to rub the wrong way lol


----------



## raxadian (Sep 12, 2019)

SkittleDash said:


> Neat! And... Please give it a decent name... Anything without the "Hax" It's sooooooo overused...


Redexploiit?

Since the mini is usually red.


----------



## JimPlayz912 (Sep 12, 2019)

*YES MY WII MINI IS NO LONGER TRASH!*


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 12, 2019)

guess its time to add one more device to my list of things that can run doom


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 12, 2019)

Essasetic said:


> I hope this leads into interesting developments. This is an interesting case as the Wii Mini has no SD Card slot, no online functionality and no GC backwards compatibility.


Let’s hope nintendont is compatible as well


----------



## hug0-a7x (Sep 12, 2019)

Any way to use composite cable on hacked wii mini ?


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Sep 13, 2019)

MythicalData said:


> Deepblue is already a chess computer iirc



It is, that's why that phrase has some significance to me. I can understand not wanting to use that name for that reason, but I think it'd be a neat reference.


----------



## Kwyjor (Sep 13, 2019)

hug0-a7x said:


> Any way to use composite cable on hacked wii mini ?


I think you mean component cable.

https://hackaday.com/2019/07/12/defeating-the-wii-mini-as-the-internet-watches-over-your-shoulder/ suggests that the Wii Mini GPU is substantially different from the standard Wii GPU, so I'm thinking the answer is no.


----------



## MrCokeacola (Sep 13, 2019)

JimPlayz912 said:


> *YES MY WII MINI IS NO LONGER TRASH!*


No it's still trash.


----------



## GerbilSoft (Sep 13, 2019)

Kwyjor said:


> https://hackaday.com/2019/07/12/defeating-the-wii-mini-as-the-internet-watches-over-your-shoulder/ suggests that the Wii Mini GPU is substantially different from the standard Wii GPU, so I'm thinking the answer is no.


GPU was swapped because that contains the ARM CPU and OTP ROM, which has the per-console encryption keys.


----------



## piratesephiroth (Sep 13, 2019)

hug0-a7x said:


> Any way to use composite cable on hacked wii mini ?


Composite, yes.
Component, no.


----------



## smf (Sep 13, 2019)

Bluepiill


----------



## Dvdxploitr (Sep 13, 2019)

Why "bluehax"?  Why not "redhax"...This was ONLY available in red color so I think "redhax" would be better


----------



## Garirry (Sep 13, 2019)

Lmao to all the people who insisted that the Wii mini was unhackable, just like how everyone successfully predicted how the Switch will NEVER be hacked, and how PS Vita 3.69 will NEVER receive an exploit, and how late PS3s will NEVER be able to run homebrew.

I really wanted a hack for the mini for so long since I really like the design and many of its lacking features such as GameCube compatibility, WiiWare/VC, and online play could be restored via homebrew, although the practicalities of this are yet to be seen.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Sep 13, 2019)

Next is Newer Nintendo Switch exploit found? I think so.


----------



## MrCokeacola (Sep 13, 2019)

azoreseuropa said:


> Next is Newer Nintendo Switch exploit found? I think so.


No that's too easy, next is better, safer cold boot exploit for the Wii U.


----------



## MK7Hax1811 (Sep 13, 2019)

RattletraPM said:


> View attachment 179180​
> And they said it couldn't be done. Almost seven years after its release, @Fullmetal5 (the same developer behind str2hax and flashhax) has finally managed to find an exploit compatible with Nintendo's so-called "unhackable" Wii Mini and crack it wide open! Instead of using internet browsers or loading code from the SD card slot, both of which are (in)famously absent from the Mini, this new approach takes advantage of a vulnerability found in Broadcom's Bluetooth driver to gain arbitrary code execution and run a payload from the included USB port. This finally lets homebrew enthusiasts have fun with the console, and may also open the door to online play as well with the help of hacks and a LAN adapter!
> 
> While the exploit is making good progress, having already reached 90% completion for the Bluetooth stager and also being consistent enough to be called usable, there's still a lot of work to be done before a public release is available. There's also the possibility of HackMii Installer being incompatible with the Mini's version of IOS, in which case further new exploits will need to be found in order to make it work. You can get an idea about the state of the project in the roadmap below, which was written and shared by the dev itself:
> ...


What is with "BlueStackHax" instead of "bluehax"?


----------



## McWhiters9511 (Sep 13, 2019)

took so long cuz noone bothered to even work on it lmao


----------



## smf (Sep 13, 2019)

Dvdxploitr said:


> Why "bluehax"?  Why not "redhax"...This was ONLY available in red color so I think "redhax" would be better



Because the entry point is bluetooth & they are usually named after the entry point.

It'll need to be something like Bluemii


----------



## Voyambar (Sep 13, 2019)

Wow this is very unexpected news. Never expected the Wii Mini to get an exploit. Keep at it.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Compile? Sorry I have no clue what that means. I doubt is like some youtube epic fails compilation video. Cause I don't have software for that stuff.



Compile = you have to take the source code and make it yourself. Basically you do some commands on the files and it makes the exploit.


----------



## |<roni&g (Sep 13, 2019)

Remember when this thing was announced, was a sad effort from Nintendo to get some guaranteed paying customers


----------



## banjo2 (Sep 13, 2019)

smf said:


> Because the entry point is bluetooth & they are usually named after the entry point.
> 
> It'll need to be something like Bluemii


This exploit BlueMiiAway


----------



## Rail Fighter (Sep 13, 2019)

This console is beautiful. I'm certainly interested in it because of this hack.


----------



## Hambrew (Sep 14, 2019)

*I CAN DIE NOW!!!*


----------



## Milenko (Sep 14, 2019)

Chary said:


> View attachment 179192



Wow, what a cunt. Meltdown of the year


----------



## HakaBoi (Sep 14, 2019)

Nice, I didn’t even know it didn’t have a sd card port


----------



## genxor (Sep 14, 2019)

Pretty cool news and good thinking with the method  

That dude's meltdown made me laugh too. Why anyone would get that angry over anything is baffling


----------



## Carro179 (Sep 14, 2019)

Worldblender said:


> I'd like to have one of those 50 Wii Mini units if you're willing to sell or give some away.
> 
> 
> Couldn't we use USB hubs in order to add more USB ports? Or does the Wii lack drivers to support USB hubs in the first place?


Rock Band comes with it's own USB hub that you can use, in game or Homebrew


----------



## Legoboy604 (Sep 14, 2019)

altorn said:


> Wait... there's a Wii Mini??


Yeah, but they took away WiFi so its really bad
(well, not that we need WiFi anymore, because the Wii shops down, but still)


----------



## smf (Sep 14, 2019)

Legoboy604 said:


> Yeah, but they took away WiFi so its really bad
> (well, not that we need WiFi anymore, because the Wii shops down, but still)



You can still play mario kart wii online using unofficial servers.


----------



## FancyNintendoGamer567 (Sep 14, 2019)

Though since there's a USB port, possible chance of Ethernet at least? Maybe even a Wi-Fi USB stick? Let's hope there's hub support in the single USB port that the Wii Mini has.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

@smf You missed the point, the Wii Mini *itself* normally has no Wi-Fi built in at all! Wiimmfi ain't gonna help.


----------



## smf (Sep 14, 2019)

FancyNintendoGamer567 said:


> Though since there's a USB port, possible chance of Ethernet at least? Maybe even a Wi-Fi USB stick? Let's hope there's hub support in the single USB port that the Wii Mini has.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> @smf You missed the point, the Wii Mini *itself* normally has no Wi-Fi built in at all! Wiimmfi ain't gonna help.



I didn't miss the point. You said "well, not that we need WiFi anymore, because the Wii shops down, but still". I was pointing out that WiFi would be useful. I don't know whether USB WiFi or ethernet is possible to hack into the Wii Mini, but if it was then you could play Mario Kart Wii.


----------



## IncredulousP (Sep 14, 2019)

SkittleDash said:


> Neat! And... Please give it a decent name... Anything without the "Hax" It's sooooooo overused...


How about "MiniMii"?


----------



## TerminatR (Sep 14, 2019)

Rather than release this right away, they should have collaborated with PS4 devs to see if a similar exploit could be done on that platform.


----------



## IncredulousP (Sep 14, 2019)

IncredulousP said:


> How about "MiniMii"?


Or:
BluetoothStax / BS
BlueManGroup
StaxOnStacks / SOS
BlueBailed
Seein' Cyan
Banjo Blooie
BlueChiis
BlueMii


----------



## JT_Maston (Sep 14, 2019)

One of the coolest looking consoles ever, a shame it is so limited. Maybe now we'll see some new stuff?


----------



## Hambrew (Sep 14, 2019)

RattletraPM said:


> While the exploit is making good progress, having already reached 90% completion for the Bluetooth stager and also being consistent enough to be called usable, there's still a lot of work to be done before a public release is available.


*I CAN'T DIE NOW!*


----------



## KonamiKitten (Sep 14, 2019)

banjo2 said:


> This exploit BlueMiiAway


What about "SadBlueMii"? I know, it kinda sounds depressing.


----------



## banjo2 (Sep 14, 2019)

KonamiKitten said:


> What about "SadBlueMii"? I know, it kinda sounds depressing.


The Wii Mini was a sad console, so yeah, it works.


----------



## KonamiKitten (Sep 15, 2019)

banjo2 said:


> The Wii Mini was a sad console, so yeah, it works.


Or Ra1nCl0ud. In catoons they think rain is depressing. I could make a prototype Wii channel intro thingy if you'd like.


----------



## HideoKojima (Sep 15, 2019)

Wii mini lost her virginity


----------



## Mnecraft368 (Sep 15, 2019)

To all those people still coming up with exploit names, this exploit was named Bluebomb already.


----------



## KonamiKitten (Sep 15, 2019)

Mnecraft368 said:


> To all those people still coming up with exploit names, this exploit was named Bluebomb already.


Ah frick, I guess my ideas were for nothing..


----------



## Vivisector (Sep 16, 2019)

You asked if you could before you ever asked if you should.


----------



## tbb043 (Sep 17, 2019)

RattletraPM said:


> And they said it couldn't be done.



No, they said existing methods for the Wii would not work, and it was unlikely (not impossible) anyone would bother to spend time finding a new method for the mini when there were so many of the previous systems out there already easily exploitable.


----------



## JakobAir (Sep 18, 2019)

Welp, off to eBay I go.


----------



## IncredulousP (Sep 18, 2019)

Mnecraft368 said:


> To all those people still coming up with exploit names, this exploit was named Bluebomb already.


Mine were better


----------



## Mnecraft368 (Sep 18, 2019)

IncredulousP said:


> Mine were better


Better, but not official 
much better tbh


----------



## ca032769 (Sep 20, 2019)

This is great, I have 4 Wii Mini's sitting on the shelf just waiting for this day to come.


----------



## looney bin jim (Sep 30, 2019)

Absolutely awesome. The mini finally cracked. Peeps on Bitbuilt will be going crazy with this!!


----------



## MRJPGames (Oct 1, 2019)

This is absolutely amazing! Did not expect something like this to happen, really great it has! Probably not really useful for many, but still an amazing feat!


----------



## looney bin jim (Oct 2, 2019)

linuxares said:


> So even the Wii Mini's can get brickers now?



Lmfao


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## looney bin jim (Oct 2, 2019)

ShadowOne333 said:


> BlueHax or ToothHax :^}



TeefHax


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SuzieJoeBob (Oct 2, 2019)

osaka35 said:


> nice!
> 
> fun fact, the board for wii mini is a bit smaller than it seems. for some reason, nintendo decided they needed to add a lot of empty space and plastic to the wii mini. I guess they didn't want it to be too mini? or could be for stabilization of the disc drive. not sure.
> 
> this will be fun! always good news when we can add functionality.


That means people can and eventually will make even smaller portable Wii consoles using hacked Wii minis as long as they don't mind sacrificing official GameCube backwards compatibility. There is still Nintendont, but now an HDD/SSD is needed or an SD card mod is needed along with soldering an SD card slot.


----------



## osaka35 (Oct 2, 2019)

SuzieJoeBob said:


> That means people can and eventually will make even smaller portable Wii consoles using hacked Wii minis as long as they don't mind sacrificing official GameCube backwards compatibility. There is still Nintendont, but now an HDD/SSD is needed or an SD card mod is needed along with soldering an SD card slot.


usb->microsd might be possible without too much of an issue for size. I'm actually pretty excited about the possibilities.

Something the size of the switch should be possible (though not nearly as thin), I think, but it's been a long time since I've held one of those boards. 

I believe it's not really viable/possible to soldered an sd card, or else it probably would have happened already (I forget the technical details).


----------

